# Who hunts the Conecuh National Forest ?



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I was thinking of hunting the Conecuh National Forest Friday. Do any of you guys hunt over there ? I have a couple of questions.


----------



## EDHIAR (Nov 9, 2008)

I HUNTED SOME OVER THERE A COUPLE YEARS AGO. KILLED A REAL NICE 8 POINT AROUND NOON ONE DAY. PUT OUT THE TINKS 69 AND WASNT LONG BEFORE I HEARD HIM GRUNTIN AND THEN THERE HE WAS..


----------



## Chaseemup (Oct 4, 2007)

i drive through there all the tim on the way to my farm and it looks awsome for some big buck action. let us know how you do i have always wanted to knowhow the hunting is in those woods.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

is this state forest part of a wma ?what do you have to have to hunt it ,permits etc. ? thanks


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

I hunt there a little, but not enough to know much about it. Blue Springs WMA is inside the forest and all you need is a license and managment stamp. To hunt the forest all you need is the license. They are having doe days in the forest from now till the 31st seven days a week. Blue Springs next gun hunt is Dec. 27th, then 30-31st. Then Jan. 9-10, and 21-23. Check the schedule, but I think I got it right. Good luck up there! I'll be there off and on.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll stick with Blue Springs. I've talked with several people here at work and through pm's and they all say that place is hunted too hard.


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

Barry, hit up 10 Gauge...he lives a few minutes from there. I'm sure he can tell you a little more about it...


----------

